
Bringing Tizen to Raspberry PI 2 - shard
http://blogs.s-osg.org/bringing-tizen-to-a-raspberry-pi-2-near-you/
======
justinclift
This should have "(2015)" in the title, as it's not exactly recent. ;)

------
JayHost
No thanks. Less corporate Android. More freedom

\- Recently? Play Store android phones started allowing apps to run ads with
your typical virus style "Hey I see you CPU is "Lagging" click to fix Pop-
downs.

\- My new Samsung phone was an expensive pocket watch / alarm clock. Now it
wants me to be a puppet. Like everyone else I thought paying lots of money for
something meant it had positive value.

\- I get it, I fell for it. Jokes on me - I'm an idiot - something to do with
my identity and consumerism.

\- I see people online do silly things like port Windows onto their Chromebook
(Shed tear). "Look at all these new features!" they proclaim in joy. They
don't seem to realize they were allowed that freedom through free software /
hardware. It's always something. Video games, convenience, simplicity.

\- I'm not ignorant of why these things appear appealing - I wasted much of my
life over what I thought was time saving.

\- It's like getting granted political asylum and running into the first jail
just to be extra sure you're safe.

TL:DR

I tried getting a newer laptop to run Windows a year or so ago believing that
like my desktop I could choose to uninstall the Windows and replace it. It was
a 64 bit processor running 32 bit windows. 32 bit bootloader. Christ. Then
reinstalling Windows to sell it. Oh now the mouse and keyboard doesn't work
because the drivers were packaged separately and the repair partition (10gb of
the 32gb emmc) is only accessible by a repair specialist.

So when these corps come along with "look at what we've "philanthropically"
contributed to your cheap raspberry pi I'm gonna go ahead and steer towards a
future without all the B.S.

I'd love to hear more about how these corps are symbiotic for a better
technical future (partial sarcasm).

~~~
wreford
Your tldr is too long. Tizen isn't android btw.

